# My big ole boo Walter Grey



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Walt is doing pretty well and is pretty darn happy these days. So far we have his megacolon and reparative bouts of pancreatitis in check..
I have a new pal now Walter likes to nap near me


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

That is a very contented looking kittyboo


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to hear - he certainly looks very relaxed.


----------

